# Dept. Admin BUMC Public Safety



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*I didn't see anything that required the applicant to be SSPO so I didn't include it in the sworn job section. I may have goofed, but I don't care.*

Department Administrator, BUMC Public Safety
Institution:
*Boston University*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
08/05/2019

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

*Tracking Code* 
8933

*Job Description*

Provides administrative support to the Director of Public Safety and the Senior Operations Manager. Assists and supports the daily operations of the BUMC and NEIDL Public Safety offices and BUMC Control Center. Additionally provides support to the Executive Director of Public Safety and BUPD as needed

*Required Skills*
Provides administrative support to the Director of Public Safety and the Senior Operations Manager. Assists and supports the daily operations of the BUMC and NEIDL Public Safety offices and BUMC Control Center. Additionally provides support to the Executive Director of Public Safety and BUPD as needed

We are an equal opportunity employer and all qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity, national origin, disability status, protected veteran status, or any other characteristic protected by law. We are a VEVRAA Federal Contractor.

*Position Type* 
Part-Time
*Application Information*
Contact:
Human Resources
Boston University

Online App. Form:
https://bu.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.jobInfo&version=1&jobid


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

I don’t think this is a sworn position, I think it’s more like an office manager type job. BUMC Public Safety is mostly sworn but I don’t think this job is. I could be wrong but that’s the impression I get.


----------

